# [SOLVED] 3Ds Max 8 XYZ axes



## NaZo365

Yah, this might sound like a really dumb questions but I've spent the last 2 hours trying to figure out how to get my XYZ axes back. When you select a vertex you usually get a XYZ helper tool that allows you to move things along the XY or Z axes. Well for some reason mines gone and like i said i can't figure out how to bring them back. Hope someone can help me Thanks.


----------



## Inactive

*Re: 3Ds Max 8 XYZ axes*

i haven't seen that tool disappear totally, but 'x' will toggle it's activation and the '-' '+' keys will make it smaller or larger. also when you select any thing the xyz will remain ghosted if you do not have a transform tool active.
post a screen shot if these are not helpful.


----------



## NaZo365

*Re: 3Ds Max 8 XYZ axes*

Ok here's what i got



















As you can see my Green Yellow Blue tool for XYZ is gone so now i can't move things along only the X or the Y or the Z or they YZ or XY or the XZ axes and dont know how to get this tool back or even how i turned it off or if its broken somehow.


----------



## Inactive

*Re: 3Ds Max 8 XYZ axes*

that has me stumped! i cannot replicate the problem. can you transform the poly while not in sub object mode? 
if you create a new primitive and convert to a poly does the same problem occur?
you can add the max file to a zip and attach it i'll look at the file directly. i'm guessing that it is something simple...


----------



## NaZo365

*Re: 3Ds Max 8 XYZ axes*

View attachment Gun2.zip


Here yah go hope you can help me...if for some reason you don't have the same problem I'm having with this file then I know is my 3ds max and I may just have to reinstall it. Hope its not the case, and again thanks for all your help I appreciated it


----------



## Inactive

*Re: 3Ds Max 8 XYZ axes*

the transforms work okay for me. i'll continue to look at some of the max settings to see if there is something that might be locking the gizmo, but i wouldn't be to hopeful.

EDIT: just as a tip. rather than make a mesh see through in the properties, animate the material's opacity from 100% to 0% over 3 or 5 frames. then you can quickly make the mesh visible/transparent with the time slider.


----------



## NaZo365

*Re: 3Ds Max 8 XYZ axes*

figured it out finally...When you go into editing an object...lets use Vertex for an example, highlight a verticy and hit the "x" key...it will toggle your XYZ axis tool on and off >.<...thanks for your help tho you narrowed my search down =) so if you ever have this problem your self now we both know how to fix it lol. thanks again

NaZo


----------



## Inactive

*Re: 3Ds Max 8 XYZ axes*

i did say that in post 2 above. i misread your reply and thought that the vertices would not transform which i have not seen that before.


----------

